# Ss Hendrik - Euxine Shipping Company



## Hibbers (May 24, 2013)

Hi, doing some research for a friend who is trying to get pictures and remember some of his old crew mates etc for the above. Sailed out of Avonmouth to the Middle East in 1956.


----------

